

Google publishes post-tornado satellite imagery of Moore, Oklahoma - timothya
https://plus.google.com/+GoogleMaps/posts/dcDW25obv6N

======
jstanley
Wow! This is really impressive. I had no idea about the scale of the
destruction.

